# Pfad von ImageMagick



## Sigix (28. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

habe eine kurze Frage:

Wie lautet der Pfad von ImageMagick???

Mein System:

IspConfig 3.0.3
Debian: 6.0.3

Installiert wurde das System nach der Anleitung "Der Perfekt Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND und Courier [ISPConfig 3]"

danke für die hilfe!


----------



## Till (28. Nov. 2011)

Kannst Du ganz einfach rausfinden, indem Du das Kommando which benutzt. Eines der Programme von imagemagick heißt z.B. convert, Du kannst es also wie folgt finden:

which convert


----------



## Sigix (28. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Kannst Du ganz einfach rausfinden, indem Du das Kommando which benutzt. Eines der Programme von imagemagick heißt z.B. converrt, Du kannst es also wie folgt finden:
> 
> which convert


 alles klar,...danke!


----------

